# Crack Recipes?



## flipsidesw (Sep 1, 2009)

My boy has seen alot of recipes online but are very vague. Anyone in the spirit of pointing my boy in the right direction?


----------



## Keenly (Sep 1, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> My boy has seen alot of recipes online but are very vague. Anyone in the spirit of pointing my boy in the right direction?


i dont know how others feel about this,

but in my opinion, take that shit some where else

we dont want your crack here


----------



## skiskate (Sep 1, 2009)

You take a big jug of gas and pour all your ingredients in and then light a match. 

No really, I dont think this is the place to be looking for a crack recipe....


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 1, 2009)

this isnt the place for ure poison


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Sep 1, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> My boy has seen alot of recipes online but are very vague. Anyone in the spirit of pointing my boy in the right direction?




spoon, water, baking soda, cocaine, paper clip or a coin (with ridges on it) and a lighter or stove.


Start trying =p......

One night I was bored and blew 2 grams trying to see if I could cook it up.

Don't smoke the shit. (never have) But got a kick out of doing it.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea i know man i was trying to help my friend out. If others feel this way too my appologies. 

Anyone with the info pm me or post. IF this is against the moral of this section my bad. Wont happen again.

Still my boy needs the info. If you can help, help if you cant bounce.


----------



## moash (Sep 1, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> My boy has seen alot of recipes online but are very vague. Anyone in the spirit of pointing my boy in the right direction?


 lol
this site never ceases to surprise me


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 1, 2009)

take 7 grams of the best coke you can find and fill it in a mayonaise jar. add .8-1 gram of some baking soda to the jar add only enough water to cover the shit in the bottom of jar. put the jar into the microwave and watch it to see when it starts to boil. when it boils take it out the microwave and you should see some yellowish oil at the top that will stick to itself. get a cold metal coat hanger from the freezer, and start stirring. it should all collect on the cold coat hanger. then put it on a plat and put in th e freezer for 15 min. should come out rock hard, and see threw like meth almost if you didnt cook it too long or use to much baking soda.


----------



## k-town (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry couldn't resist.

[youtube]SAxDU8DMBpk[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 1, 2009)

the trick s to use just enough soda for the chemical reaction to take place and not soo much that it cooks up all mushy the hypes dont like that


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 1, 2009)

Mods havent pulled the thread so i must not be breaking any rules.

People are chatting about all sorts of heavy shit in this section i dont believe crack is the worst thing being discussed. Lsd, Booting opiates, mixing pills and such. Maybe thats what fdd ment by hypocritical.

If your not intersted in helping my friend out i would appreciate if you would bounce to a different topic. Thanks


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 1, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Mods havent pulled the thread so i must not be breaking any rules.
> 
> People are chatting about all sorts of heavy shit in this section i dont believe crack is the worst thing being discussed. Lsd, Booting opiates, mixing pills and such. Maybe thats what fdd ment by hypocritical.
> 
> If your not intersted in helping my friend out i would appreciate if you would bounce to a different topic. Thanks


i dont care what kinda drugs you do bro just know i will shoot your ass if i catch you tryna steal my t.v. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Mods havent pulled the thread so i must not be breaking any rules.
> 
> People are chatting about all sorts of heavy shit in this section i dont believe crack is the worst thing being discussed. Lsd, Booting opiates, mixing pills and such. Maybe thats what fdd ment by hypocritical.
> 
> If your not intersted in helping my friend out i would appreciate if you would bounce to a different topic. Thanks


exactly what i meant.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!! I promise i wont steal your tv.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 1, 2009)

so your saying 7:1 wow thats barely any soda..

My boy was thinking on the smaller side.


----------



## moash (Sep 1, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Mods havent pulled the thread so i must not be breaking any rules.
> 
> People are chatting about all sorts of heavy shit in this section i dont believe crack is the worst thing being discussed. Lsd, Booting opiates, mixing pills and such. Maybe thats what fdd ment by hypocritical.
> 
> If your not intersted in helping my friend out i would appreciate if you would bounce to a different topic. Thanks


 that is true
fdd even started one on meth
thats y im always surprised to see what this site offers


----------



## cmwsolar (Sep 1, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i dont care what kinda drugs you do bro just know i will shoot your ass if i catch you tryna steal my t.v. lol


lol that's to funny I guess fuck the neighbors then


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 1, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> so your saying 7:1 wow thats barely any soda..
> 
> My boy was thinking on the smaller side.


 
yeah if you use less sode the shit comes out purer. if you use raw coke like 90% and cook it up like how i told u it will come out crystal clear.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 1, 2009)

dont be mad at me if you use my recipe and dont get nothing back its not my fault then you had garbadge yay


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 1, 2009)

Na i would say my boys shit is really the best around still prolly itching around maybe 60%. He dont live in a place where 80 plus percent is possible. 

My boy has been messing around with a 1/2 cup measuring spoon. Tried 2:1, 3:1 4:1 and never looks right or burns right. 

Someone just pmed me pretty much the same recipe so you must be on the right page. 

Is there a substitute my boy could use for practice. Say inositol.(shhh)


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 1, 2009)

Ive always heard 4:1. Never actually tried it though.


----------



## thezigzag911 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to say this is pretty sad .... crack i mean come on i dont care what you say its crack it destroys people it doesnt help anyone medically and people that make DO deserve to be put in jail unlike growers that are growing something that potentially help a shit load of people instead of handing out a poison that will destroy society as time goes on...


----------



## 420ganja420 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I had the privilege of trying some girl yesterday. I bought a teenager off a reliable guy.

All I can say is WOW. Crack is an amazing drug. The high is very pathetic though, I suppose the only reason I liked it so much was because every time I loose my high and try it again, I always get it back. It is always great but it just keeps lasting shorter. I believe it is good because the promise of a consistent high.

Unfortunately I am out. I definitely won't be using it for some time though.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 2, 2009)

There have been some decent posts and i thank you guys...

My friend is still kinda skittish about trying again... Very expensive experimenting thus far...

My boy thinks chitown is prolly right, we decided to see if others chime in before trying again... 

If you got the recipe lets hear it!!!



Come on people if you feel so strongly about your anti crack bs take some action, join some rallys or something, I bet it makes it feel like you did something good for man kind that you say " Crack is Whack!" on a damn halluciniatory drugs forum. You did your part fellas the world thanks you for your idocracy. Give yourselves a big pat on the back. Well done!!! Now run home to mommy and tell what a good job you did.

My boy is still curious if there any other recipes and more detailed info.

Maybe my boy is making this project harder than it need to be..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

i see big slabs of the stuff in pics and whatnot. how do they do that? 



making me want some.


----------



## laieboy808 (Sep 2, 2009)

Smoke the herbs dont kill your self cooking up some crap that will mess you up the first time u smoke it


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 2, 2009)

Bah your killin me 36 oz and some baking soda, could you be any more vague. Yea i bet my homie is gonna follow that one. He could burn thousands of dollars all at once... I know we can do better..


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

come on dog this the only place you trying to find that shit, fuc hit up google, 36 is 13 years old

i ain fucin with no cracc, but there are better places to find it, shit im sure theres some cracc forum


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

this is where crack comes from, .... 
















now someone hook me up. hehehehehehe


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 2, 2009)

Another g down the drain... My friends total loss = 3g's and 2 broken jars....

How could my friend make a rock out a g? He said he weighed 1g to .14 soda... Half pint mason jar... Microwaved 10 secs at a time to boil for 3 seconds and then removed from microwave and stirred the yellow oil with small steel poker on his pipe cleaner spoon tool multi tool.. Put freezer for 30 min... Stirred and nothing would happen.... He keeps getting mush.. He sucks at life i guess... LOL he cant even figure out what crack heads know..Kinda shamefull...Im sure people getting their rocks off knowing my homie is flushing his money down the toilet....


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 2, 2009)

Na man ive been trying to get on drug-forum. But its slow and kind of a maze for me. I found some posts that i was about to read that look very tasty, thing is i keep getting redirected to the search engine main screen so i cant read the posts. Tried to be a member but the damn site freezes up everytime...


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 2, 2009)

Crack is a waste of perfectly good cocaine.

If you wanna feel cracked out, sprinkle some really good coke on top of some really dank buds and take bong rips. Fucking paranoid as shit is what you'll be, peeking out the blinds every ten seconds, hiding behind the furniture, scared to go outside.

Fun times.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 2, 2009)

he was able to gather all the oil, and put it in the freezer, but it was all mushy? he either didnt dry it out all the way or its garbadge coke.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Sep 2, 2009)

DONT use a mayonaise jar(unless you want to risk a lot of coke being wasted. Pyrex or not, the shape and thickness of the glass are all wrong. Pyrex test tubes from a laboratory supply store are the best 5-10mm is a safe bet. get a pan of water boiling. in the test tube mix 4 parts coke to 1 part baking soda. then mix 3 parts water and 1 part Sprite (soda pop), mix in tube. place tube into boiling water until the mixture starts to boil then submerge the tube into a bowl of ice water and shake and mix it. This takes practice to get it right. If you mixture is off you be wont able to " rock it up" it'll just be wasted coke. Sprite helps rock it up and expand.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

who would have thought making crack was hard. might as well just grow a few plants. lol


----------



## fellowes (Sep 2, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> My boy has seen alot of recipes online but are very vague. Anyone in the spirit of pointing my boy in the right direction?


7 grams coke to 1 gram baking soda with about 1 1/2 cups of water brought to a boil then then add coke and baking soda turn off heat IMMEDIATELY and stir a couple mins youll have a big rock that youll have to cut to smaller ones 


Fellowes


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 2, 2009)

Realclosetgreenz said:


> DONT use a mayonaise jar(unless you want to risk a lot of coke being wasted. Pyrex or not, the shape and thickness of the glass are all wrong. Pyrex test tubes from a laboratory supply store are the best 5-10mm is a safe bet. get a pan of water boiling. in the test tube mix 4 parts coke to 1 part baking soda. then mix 3 parts water and 1 part Sprite (soda pop), mix in tube. place tube into boiling water until the mixture starts to boil then submerge the tube into a bowl of ice water and shake and mix it. This takes practice to get it right. If you mixture is off you be wont able to " rock it up" it'll just be wasted coke. Sprite helps rock it up and expand.


yeah try and cook 4 oz in a testtube. dont put sprite in your coke it ruins it. people use it to make the rocks more fluffy and appear bigger


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> lol i like how he says 3 gs wasted. Boo hoo you piece of poo. Take your crack to the black hobo on the street. Hell give you a recipe. This is hallucination sections, not stupid addicting drugs sections. I give any pig who finds you and your friend full permission to shoot on site. Less of your kind and the world would be nicer.


please tell me why i should not give you an infraction.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 2, 2009)

Just follow my recipe it's the TRUE crack production method. These other ones don't know what there talking about. I lived in Texas and used to make it all day.


----------



## Cyproz (Sep 2, 2009)

Ummmm idk but i dont see how the mods on this site can let talk about crack go on. I mean this isnt weed, LSD, acid, LSA, shrooms, this is crack were talking about. A drug that was made to addict people and take their money while making drug dealers money. 

If you condone talk about how to create crack then wow this website has some class.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 2, 2009)

fellowes said:


> 7 grams coke to 1 gram baking soda with about 1/12 cups of water brought to a boil then then add coke and baking soda turn off heat IMMEDIATELY and stir a couple mins youll have a big rock that youll have to cut to smaller ones
> 
> 
> Fellowes


 you basikly restated what i told him.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 2, 2009)

SOUNDS like ur boy needs help but not with any recipes..... No offenswe but fool needs rehab not more crack


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 2, 2009)

when you cook yay {soft} you add heat and baking soda that transforms the coke from a powder hydrocloride, to a base, so it can be heated and vaporize.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you basikly restated what i told him.


I didn't see your post. It wouldn't hurt to get a couple people telling him the same thing though. He'll go with our method without blowing himself up. LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> heres what you do, take the coke put it in a pot with gasoline. lean your face over the pot and light it on fire. Make to hold your face down for a good 10 seconds as to completely cover your face with flames, thus melting your skin into the pot. But thats only if you want pure crack.
> 
> Your a piece of shit. go overdose and die.
> 
> o and fellowes, this section is for haluccination drugs, and as far as i knew crack isnt one.


there's your infraction.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> IDC what it can do, so fuck you and your crack fellowes. It ruins peoples lives. You dont see people go to rehab for shrooms do u? weed? no you dont people go to rehab for crack and alchohol. SO yea i hate it and if you support it your dirt to me. You have no right to live.



thank you sir, may i have another.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 2, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> IDC what it can do, so fuck you and your crack fellowes. It ruins peoples lives. You dont see people go to rehab for shrooms do u? weed? no you dont people go to rehab for crack and alchohol. SO yea i hate it and if you support it your dirt to me. You have no right to live.


 
come one cyproz we all know you smoke rocks with a passion, and you do see people go to rehab for weed and other shit. psyilocybin is a controlled substance just like coke and is a felony in any amount to possess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

coke is extracted from a plant. just like all the LSA threads. hypocrites.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> coke is extracted from a plant. just like all the LSA threads. hypocrites.


lol i think fdd is putting the torch to his missil right now


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Sep 2, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Another g down the drain... My friends total loss = 3g's and 2 broken jars....
> 
> How could my friend make a rock out a g? He said he weighed 1g to .14 soda... Half pint mason jar... Microwaved 10 secs at a time to boil for 3 seconds and then removed from microwave and stirred the yellow oil with small steel poker on his pipe cleaner spoon tool multi tool.. Put freezer for 30 min... Stirred and nothing would happen.... He keeps getting mush.. He sucks at life i guess... LOL he cant even figure out what crack heads know..Kinda shamefull...Im sure people getting their rocks off knowing my homie is flushing his money down the toilet....


I'm getting my rocks off as i read this thread .....knowing damn well your "friend" is you....hahah


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Sep 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah try and cook 4 oz in a testtube. dont put sprite in your coke it ruins it. people use it to make the rocks more fluffy and appear bigger


 Test tubes come in many different shapes and sizes, so anythings possible. and damn dude im not smoking the stuff, just selling it. so sprite is an awesome Idea.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 2, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> so your saying 7:1 wow thats barely any soda..
> 
> My boy was thinking on the smaller side.


It'll work you need just enough to bind it i use to make and sell it


----------



## fellowes (Sep 2, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> My boy has seen alot of recipes online but are very vague. Anyone in the spirit of pointing my boy in the right direction?


One more thing. If your friend is planning on selling it tell him he'll make more on the raw form. 70-110 a gram compared to 10-20 a a rock which weighs roughly 0.89 grams of coke alone.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 2, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> so your saying 7:1 wow thats barely any soda..
> 
> My boy was thinking on the smaller side.


You can adjust water and baking soda for how many grams he has


----------



## desert fox (Sep 2, 2009)

I wouldn't go with the glass jars just in case you fuck up.

take high grade coke mix with a water and baking soda. Definately more coke than baking soda, but your mix will depend on the grade of coke. Mix it in a large spoon. Make a poker out of a coat hanger. For best results use a low grade steel without any coating. heat this mix over a gas stove very lightly. Dont burn it. Do this by touching the spoon to the flame, remove from flame, repeat. 

Have a ice cube ready sitting towel. When you remove your mix from heating set the spoon on the ice cube. Take you poker and start to stir the mix. You will have a bogger forming. keep stiring and the bogger gets bigger. Try not to make contact with the poker to the sides of the spoon. Take you bogger and lay it out on a nice clean glass surface or load it right to the pipe, and let it dry. Repeating this proccess again you may be able to pull out more crack if there is some left in the water. 

smoking, well get the choreboy the copper stuff. heat the piss out of this over the gas stove. always better with more heat. Just like preping a screen. cut it and load it in your pipe.

The rose pipes found in convenient stores suck. They can form very tiny cracks from heat. They will steal your hit. Nothing is worse when you load a gigantic bell ringer hark the hearald angels sing hit, and you dont get shit cuz you failed to see this tiny microscopic crack. 

Tire gauges work well. Remove the guts and there is you pipe. They will not crack although they can fail from heat fatigue. Your smoking too much if you need a replacement. 

Pyrex is probobly the best. 

After a few hits take your poker and force the choreboy to the other side and then back and repeat, repeat, repeat on a cold pipe. The crack sticks to the sides. the choreboy scrapes it off. fire it up and wow. That was in the pipe? 

Enjoy and be safe. Rember what your dealing with CRACK. Yes its dangorous and highly addictive. Know your limits and stick to your guide lines. You will never match the feeling or intensity of the first hit of the night. Dont try to be stupid and try to get that feeling again. 

Since this is such a touchy subject I would just like to add. I hate snorting coke, but hearing those church bells ring is an amazing thing.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 2, 2009)

fellowes said:


> 7 grams coke to 1 gram baking soda with about 1 1/2 cups of water brought to a boil then then add coke and baking soda turn off heat IMMEDIATELY and stir a couple mins youll have a big rock that youll have to cut to smaller ones
> 
> 
> Fellowes


 That's the way I saw it done Many Many years ago,,not exact on the measurements,,Than put on paper towels to dry,,on the stove in a pan,,much more than 7 grams though.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> coke is extracted from a plant. just like all the LSA threads. hypocrites.


 Exactlly, I learned and respected the power, don't mess with it much no more Tho' But still think about it,,,Now. Would rather have this than Pills the corparations create,,and trying to get a buzz from cough syrup WTF?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you never smoked a christmas tree your missing out!


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Sep 2, 2009)

I think its funny that the people who only smoke weed think theyre better than other people who use other substances.

Stoners talk shit about "marijuana propaganda", yet they perpetuate the propaganda of other drugs.

If people have questions about "crack recipes" or what not, either give them good info or fuck off. Drugs are only "bad" because some idiots can't control themselves and abuse them. Abuse can happen with ANYTHING on earth (if I were to abuse pizza rolls I could eat so many that I become unhealthily obese and die).


----------



## fellowes (Sep 2, 2009)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> That's the way I saw it done Many Many years ago,,not exact on the measurements,,Than put on paper towels to dry,,on the stove in a pan,,much more than 7 grams though.


I'm exact on the measurements. You can add more or less if you want but most people make it with 7 grams and 1 gram baking soda. You don't have to let dry it does that almost immediately.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> I think its funny that the people who only smoke weed think theyre better than other people who use other substances.
> 
> Stoners talk shit about "marijuana propaganda", yet they perpetuate the propaganda of other drugs.
> 
> If people have questions about "crack recipes" or what not, either give them good info or fuck off. Drugs are only "bad" because some idiots can't control themselves and abuse them. Abuse can happen with ANYTHING on earth (if I were to abuse pizza rolls I could eat so many that I become unhealthily obese and die).



haha a lil extreme but i agree, i dont like when people try and tell me how to live my life, so i dont tell others how to live their's,


lets see this recipe in action, i wanna see some results


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh yea what anonymous1969 said if very right... Pizza rolls by the way are very hard to say no to..

Think about it more than half the population is over weight from eating bs food from mcdonalds and other fast food chains.. You can get 25 grams of saturated fat for a freaking dollar.. Americans have a freedom called choice. Every hear of it? It is what it is...


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

I think aids and cancer is their "secret" population control. But hey thats just me. 

Fema camps are the next step!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

i like pizza rolls....


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

Aww thought you had something good to say =\


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Im with you on that llama... Wont be long til we all chips inbedded in our skin.. Works great for my dog, he loves to jump the fence so we've been getting alot use out of the chip. I wonder how big brother will use the chip on humans?


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

My boy just called and said he wasnt gonna mess with the recipe anymore.. He gonna just repress.. Info on repressing would be helpfull.. He said he know a few tricks but is curious how his dealer gets so rock hard.. Ive seen it before its harder than like tylenol.. Is it just the hydrolic jack that does it or does it need some acetone or other solvent...


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

Personally, I don't mind if you mainline antifreeze.... ur choice.

I DO want to see weed at least decrim'd nationally. This is a weed forum, no? This is one of if not the biggest weed forum on the internet, no? 
So all of the other drug "distractions" on this forum take away from the main reason we are all here....weed. 

It gives the "establishment" an easy was to say, just look at RIU.......it's not really about weed....these folks would smoke asphalt if they though they could get high with it. 

If you want to break down the wall, you need to concentrate the energy into one spot.

Posting vid's on how to make crack, which is the poster child of indecency to the establishment diminishes weeds position. 

Again, you all can shoot, snort whatever u please.... it's ur life and body. But posting it here kind of hurts weed. It makes us all look like crack heads, or at least we all quietly don't object to crack....which then makes it very very easy to demonize RIU.


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont think that at all. Ill hold off on this one, I dont want to get banned.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Cant say your wrong bro. I also appreciate the tone. Your obivously no idiot.

However, i dont entirely agree.. I think that the people who came up with RIU were a step ahead. I think thats why this forum is titled the way it is. It is very braud and doesnt break down into segments and subforums. As long as they dont set up subforums for each and every drug. I think the direction of RIU with remain as the best pot site.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

Just speak calmly, why would you get banned?

Look, like I said, I don't care what you do. I've more than likely done it already. 

That deosn't mean it helps weed by posting crack recipes. Now I know this isn't any "official" mouthpiece shining example to "the man", but it all adds to the perceptions of the general public.

It's just my opinion, but any news agency could come on here, take a few threads out of the context of the forum and brand the entire site as a drug driven drivel dump.

That hurts weed. Roll It Up......


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure society doesn't think crack is helpful....


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> See I agree more towards that. This section is a perk. A very good one IMO.
> 
> And yeah crackajax I understand what you mean but this is a very helpful section...Especially for the amount of idiots there are...just think how many dont have any knowledge of the drugs they are handling or taking. So now the select few morons get to come on here and get a chance to learn something about there problems...endevers..wants and needs!
> 
> I see both sides of this. Not arguing.


wow and the village idiot follows the posts,is it because he wants to secretly learn how to make crack...maybe he's a connoisseur of the freebase or maybe he has other agendas,either way he is still the village idiot


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

If you want to lose weight it is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Just speak calmly, why would you get banned?
> 
> Look, like I said, I don't care what you do. I've more than likely done it already.
> 
> ...



kinda like all the gun pics and threads?


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

nikk said:


> wow and the village idiot follows the posts,is it because he wants to secretly learn how to make crack...maybe he's a connoisseur of the freebase or maybe he has other agendas,either way he is still the village idiot



Lmao. The village idiot? Pretty sure I was talking about the section as a whole. Thanks. And if you were smart you wouldnt have to ask here how to make crack =D.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> If you want to lose weight it is.


Stay away from the Yodels and Ring Dings........


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

I totally see your point.... But your coming close to being hypocrital. Or atleast overlooking the fact that crack isnt the biggest problem. Its very unlikely for a teenager in the suburbs to get hold of some crack. Maybe more in intercity areas. Still the use of crack in americas youth is very low compared to other drugs. They have a better chance of getting adderal and other harsh precription meds.Extacy use is much more popular in teenagers. What about meth? yep more kids using that than crack. Dont forget that everything is about the kids bro.

Anyways I wanna change the direction of this thread to Repressing.. Thnx


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> kinda like all the gun pics and threads?


Yeah, Im glad all the weight isnt on us.


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> kinda like all the gun pics and threads?


touche my good man touche


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont smoke crack to stay thin silly. I replace food with drugs. Much better diet. If your smart about it MWahaha.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

It's just my opinion. Flip....so throw the inner city kids under the bus? I'll bet I can find some METH threads here as well. 

Just saying, if anyone thinks by riddling RIU with "hardcore" drug threads when it's a weed forum...doesn't help.

That being said, the MODS have already chosen to let everyone post so it's already done and they don't have a problem with it. 

I'm just uncomfortable with mixing it all together here. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> kinda like all the gun pics and threads?






America LOVES guns...... and they are legal. Pretty sure the second amendment left out crack.


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Lmao. The village idiot? Pretty sure I was talking about the section as a whole. Thanks. And if you were smart you wouldnt have to ask here how to make crack =D.


i didnt ask how to make crack....i already know how to make crack.when crack was the main money maker in my city i had already known how to make crack and subsequently had already known how to make money....nikkz


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Aww thought you had something good to say =\


 
sorry to dissapoint



what i want to know is....theres a meth thread and a crack thread and FDD's cool with both. but in the meth thread he made it clear he didnt want the recipie posted....but the crack-cocaine recipie is kosher? weve also been asked to not post the synth for MDMA, LSD, ect... 

why does crack get a pass?


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

I wish the Mods were more open minded. But I know you fear for the site. I also dont think its as severe of an issue. But I appreciate the posting haha Im dreadfully bored.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont understand your point nikk..... Any way nikk could pm me a way to use recipe on a smaller scale. Maybe with a lighter and steel measuring spoon.. My boy said he would give urs a shot if we dial it down a bit. Hmm maybe i could break up and ice cube into chunks...Dunno PM if ya would...


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

the point is,the weedman doesnt give 2 shits about your ideals,and if YOU are the weedman YOU dont give 2 fucks about anyone else's,now when it becomes a question of crack,especially from an inquiring mind,you make it an issues about values and ideals,hey if that man wants to learn to make crack for WHATEVER reason,thats his prerogative,but just dont come in here to give pep talks about you ideals,because im pretty sure there were those around you growing up that told you the "HORRORS" of marijuana and you disregarded they're advice/scolding,just saying,different situation/same discussion


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

nikk said:


> i didnt ask how to make crack....i already know how to make crack.when crack was the main money maker in my city i had already known how to make crack and subsequently had already known how to make money....nikkz


I was referring to the people who post asking for crack recipees. Im glad you know how to make money, there are quite a lot females can do for money.  ;P


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

Life is all about the choices you make. 

Crack and Meth are poor choices.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


 
hehe, notice the kitty is hiding in the corner behind the door?

Paranoid Crack Kitty!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> America LOVES guns...... and they are legal. Pretty sure the second amendment left out crack.



when you mix guns and growing and the feds come you get additional WEAPONS CHARGES. sounds illegal to me. 


you know damn well the feds LOVE busting guns and dope. isn't that what we were discussing? skirt my point though, i understand.


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


hahahaha,hilarious that fucking cat found my stash and smoked it,he ows me 600 dollars


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd replace that door hinge.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh by the way to those that have helped out in this thread thanks.. I would hook you up with some rep point but for some reason it wont let me..


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

nikk said:


> the point is,the weedman doesnt give 2 shits about your ideals,and if YOU are the weedman YOU dont give 2 fucks about anyone else's,now when it becomes a question of crack,especially from an inquiring mind,you make it an issues about values and ideals,hey if that man wants to learn to make crack for WHATEVER reason,thats his prerogative,but just dont come in here to give pep talks about you ideals,because im pretty sure there were those around you growing up that told you the "HORRORS" of marijuana and you disregarded they're advice/scolding,just saying,different situation/same discussion


There are a lot of amazing drugs out there..you only look down apon drugs because of addiction. Smartly using drugs will/should avoid this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> sorry to dissapoint
> 
> 
> 
> ...




crack is a form of cocaine. you need the cocaine first. please don't post the cocaine recipe. 

all we are doing is rocking up coke. the coke is already made.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> when you mix guns and growing and the feds come you get additional WEAPONS CHARGES. sounds illegal to me.
> 
> 
> you know damn well the feds LOVE busting guns and dope. isn't that what we were discussing? skirt my point though, i understand.


well ur original post didn't put the two together in my mind. I get you now, and yes, that is not smart as well. In for a penny, in for a pound?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> I wish the Mods were more open minded. But I know you fear for the site. I also dont think its as severe of an issue. But I appreciate the posting haha Im dreadfully bored.


how could i be anymore open minded? you want the meth recipe?


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

i thnk FDD smoked crack a few times,he wants that damn recipe bad...pm me playa and i'll have that for ya


lol,just kidding


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how could i be anymore open minded? you want the meth recipe?


Sorry should have been more direct but I didnt want to start fights haha. You've softened for the better fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> well ur original post didn't put the two together in my mind. I get you now, and yes, that is not smart as well. In for a penny, in for a pound?


what more is a gun charge?

i hear ya, ...... http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_13235182?nclick_check=1


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

I always love the conspiracy bits...... conspiracy to do what? Sell the stuff? Is selling a car a conspiracy?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> crack is a form of cocaine. you need the cocaine first. please don't post the cocaine recipe.
> 
> all we are doing is rocking up coke. the coke is already made.


i guess this makes a bit of sense. im only in this for the controversey...im bored.


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

Indubitably. 


I want this section to be more active..tizz sad.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey by the way crackerjaxx do you know of any videos for making crack? Im not being sarcastic at all. I ve looked for hours and found only one viable video but it was too short and not intended for instruction. Oh a stupid pervis video.. if you do pm me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

nikk said:


> i thnk FDD smoked crack a few times,he wants that damn recipe bad...pm me playa and i'll have that for ya
> 
> 
> lol,just kidding


back when i was "doing my thing", we tried just about everything but needles. back then all we had was coke, crank and weed though. i remember when X first start showing up. it was killing people. we wanted nothing to do with it. 
we'd smoke a rock here and there, but it was always a supplement to marijuana. we'd get an 1/4 Oz of mex and a 20 rock. twist it all up into doobies.

crack doesn't kill people, addictive personalities do.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


My cat looks just like this except he has a small hitler stash LOL


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Another g down the drain... My friends total loss = 3g's and 2 broken jars....
> 
> How could my friend make a rock out a g? He said he weighed 1g to .14 soda... Half pint mason jar... Microwaved 10 secs at a time to boil for 3 seconds and then removed from microwave and stirred the yellow oil with small steel poker on his pipe cleaner spoon tool multi tool.. Put freezer for 30 min... Stirred and nothing would happen.... He keeps getting mush.. He sucks at life i guess... LOL he cant even figure out what crack heads know..Kinda shamefull...Im sure people getting their rocks off knowing my homie is flushing his money down the toilet....


Don't use a microwave use a stove


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

[youtube]agT2GVNQjao[/youtube]


Pee Wee is always right.







handed.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i remember when X first start showing up. it was killing people.


real MDMA("X") doesnt kill people. if 'it' was killing people, than 'it' wasnt MDMA.


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> back when i was "doing my thing", we tried just about everything but needles. back then all we had was coke, crank and weed though. i remember when X first start showing up. it was killing people. we wanted nothing to do with it.
> we'd smoke a rock here and there, but it was always a supplement to marijuana. we'd get an 1/4 Oz of mex and a 20 rock. twist it all up into doobies.
> 
> crack doesn't kill people, addictive personalities do.


my man,well put...i never smoked crack ,but im also smart enough to know that just because someone DOES,it doesnt make them any less of a person,i know people who are on heroin-still productive in they're daily lives as far as work and maintaining a family,same with crack-people smoke,but it doesnt deter them from they're overall responsibilities,and thats the key word...RESPONSIBILITY,WHATEVER YOUR VICE IS just be responsible


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

Im glad you contridicted yourself nikk but atleast you prove my point. Thanks =D


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> real MDMA("X") doesnt kill people. if 'it' was killing people, than 'it' wasnt MDMA.


It kills 7 out of a million a year on avg. You haven't been able to get true MDMA since the 80's when it was legal and could buy in bars. Now it's made by wiggers with chemicals under there sinks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> real MDMA("X") doesnt kill people. if 'it' was killing people, than 'it' wasnt MDMA.



well there lies the problem, eh? it was killing people because it was BUNK. it was all new and people were trying to figure out how to make it. some weren't getting it right. this was 1990.


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

how did i contradict myself,by saying be responsible,i dont care what anybody smokes,drinks,injects,or sniffs,just be responsible


that way you'll stay alive.....and keep buying your drugs from me,lmao,just kidding


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> [youtube]agT2GVNQjao[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Pee Wee is always right.
> ...


He's also a child predator and still snorts to this day. Punk ass Ronald Reagan probably let him have the vile to do the PSA. Fuck Reagan and pee wee.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

nikk said:


> my man,well put...i never smoked crack ,but im also smart enough to know that just because someone DOES,it doesnt make them any less of a person,i know people who are on heroin-still productive in they're daily lives as far as work and maintaining a family,same with crack-people smoke,but it doesnt deter them from they're overall responsibilities,and thats the key word...RESPONSIBILITY,WHATEVER YOUR VICE IS just be responsible


Yes indeed, a family that shoots up together..... stays together...


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes indeed, a family that shoots up together..... stays together...


LOL


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes indeed, a family that shoots up together..... stays together...


lmao,they werent shooting up
they were ingesting shrooms


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

nikk said:


> how did i contradict myself,by saying be responsible,i dont care what anybody smokes,drinks,injects,or sniffs,just be responsible
> 
> 
> that way you'll stay alive.....and keep buying your drugs from me,lmao,just kidding


Just saying you came in here on your high horse and gradually worked down to saying you dont care what people do just be responsible. Which I had stated already. Thats why it was my point =D. Not trying to make an enemy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

[youtube]SY6IvIgaT20[/youtube]


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

A family that trips together is a happy family. I say Hallucinogens FTW.


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Just saying you came in here on your high horse and gradually worked down to saying you dont care what people do just be responsible. Which I had stated already. Thats why it was my point =D. Not trying to make an enemy.


i never came in on my high horse,i did my juan valdez and rode in on a donkey.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

Haha okie dokie. 
Time to clean, fun fun.


----------



## nikk (Sep 3, 2009)

oh shit,thats llama and his lady!!!!!!


----------



## doobnVA (Sep 3, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> come one cyproz we all know you smoke rocks with a passion, and you do see people go to rehab for weed and other shit. psyilocybin is a controlled substance just like coke and is a felony in any amount to possess.



Whoa now.. psilocybin possession is not a felony in any amount, and neither is cocaine.

This is entirely dependent on where you live.

Blanket statements about drug laws are ALWAYS false. Each state has their own laws, and their own sentencing guidelines.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

Cracks not the worst drug. Heroin is. I'm never gonna stop chasing that SOB dragon till I catch him.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Yo fellows, what do you know about repressing


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

You'll never catch up.


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

nikk said:


> oh shit,thats llama and his lady!!!!!!


I knew it looked familiar. I think I should smoke crack to shed off those extra pounds =D. 

Oh and FYI she didnt shower for a week in dessert heat after doing a 5 mile jog. Just the way I love it!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]SY6IvIgaT20[/youtube]


Some ppl have way too much time on their hands....

That was rippin funny stuff.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Yo fellows, what do you know about repressing


I know everything about coke production.
That my friend is a secret I'm not gonna give out. It's also some what tricky and you would guranteed not be able to do it.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> It kills 7 out of a million a year on avg. You haven't been able to get true MDMA since the 80's when it was legal and could buy in bars. Now it's made by wiggers with chemicals under there sinks.


your information is bad and your choice of racist lingo is worse. MDMA doesnt kill, dehydration and heatstroke kill. fake 'ecstasy' kills.

you obviously know very little about organic chemistry if you think 'wiggers'(people still use this word?!?) make it with chems under thier sink.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Yo fellows, what do you know about repressing


JK LOL Here's what you do. To re-rock you have to chop it with a razor blade back down to powder and have to have the formula from the previous rocking. So if it was 7:1 the first time you have to take that number and add very very very little soda to it. Like maybe IDK a teaspoon. You make it the same way you did before though. Except you have to have the measurments of the ratio recorded from the first time you rocked it too know how much soda to add. The pureness of it goes down more and more each time you rock it.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> My info is correct. Fake XTC pills? That's what I was saying there hasn't been true X since the 80's you dumb fuck!


the original post to which i replied said nothing of fake mdma, only people dying from 'E'. i try to stop the spread of misinformation anywhere i can. mdma killing people just doesnt happen. now if you want to post that all the fake ass pretend "X" is making people drop dead then i wont argue.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

why argue when you can google instead?  http://thedea.org/statistics.html


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

This thread stinks of shit.... Bad info and bickering... bah will the real crack head please stand up? cmon my buddy is gonna making more for ya.. Help him out....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

i made the statement. i was in my early 20's. it was a new drug to the scene. we "heard rumors" of BAD STUFF happening. said "it was killing" people as a generalized statement. i'm pretty sure it was written like that as well. sorry if i confused anyone. i personally have never witnessed anyone dying from mdma.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> I doubt he's making more you didn't even know the ratio of coke to soda so STFU



why i have not given you an infraction i don't know. can you please STOP now? thank you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why i have not given you an infraction i don't know. can you please STOP now? thank you.



As long as he doesn't tell anyone they don't understand economics....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i made the statement. i was in my early 20's. it was a new drug to the scene. we "heard rumors" of BAD STUFF happening. said "it was killing" people as a generalized statement. i'm pretty sure it was written like that as well. sorry if i confused anyone. i personally have never witnessed anyone dying from mdma.


my beef isnt with you, and the info you linked is a good read. but what is left out is that the ER does nothing to make sure you are on MDMA and not one of the hundreds of dangerous fake 'ecstasys'.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why i have not given you an infraction i don't know. can you please STOP now? thank you.


yes ill stop. the last post i made i didnt see this comment.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> SlikWiLL13 said:
> 
> 
> > MDMA doesnt kill, dehydration and heatstroke kill. fake 'ecstasy' kills.
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> yes ill stop. the last post i made i didnt see this comment.



sooooooo close, i had the ban window open.


i'm logging off now. if i come back and see more, ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> SlikWiLL13 said:
> 
> 
> > MDMA doesnt kill, dehydration and heatstroke kill. fake 'ecstasy' kills.
> ...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 3, 2009)

unsubscribed. its been fun.



to the OP- sorry for cluttering up your thread. i only snorted coke so no recipies here...i can show you a cool trick for keeping a dollar bill rolled up though!


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Fellow bro you claim to know so much then you give very poor repressing info.. You basically just told me add some baking so and wa la its repressed cocaine.. People dont use baking to repress unless they want to piss people off. Most use b12 or inositol. Just so you know. And you want talk your shit up you can spray prolicane or benzocaine.(most definatley misspelled by the way)both add to the "numby". My boy just wanted to know if using a hydrolic jack if he should wet with acetone or not...


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Fellow bro you claim to know so much then you give very poor repressing info.. You basically just told me add some baking so and wa la its repressed cocaine.. People dont use baking to repress unless they want to piss people off. Most use b12 or inositol. Just so you know. And you want talk your shit up you can spray prolicane or benzocaine.(most definatley misspelled by the way)both add to the "numby". My boy just wanted to know if using a hydrolic jack if he should wet with acetone or not...


You can use b12 or really anything but your gonna piss more people off by repressing in the first place with anything they dont want it constantly messed with to begin with the pureness goes down adding benzocaine will really piss people off so tell your friend to give it up


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Fellow bro you claim to know so much then you give very poor repressing info.. You basically just told me add some baking so and wa la its repressed cocaine.. People dont use baking to repress unless they want to piss people off. Most use b12 or inositol. Just so you know. And you want talk your shit up you can spray prolicane or benzocaine.(most definatley misspelled by the way)both add to the "numby". My boy just wanted to know if using a hydrolic jack if he should wet with acetone or not...


bottle jack is the type that works best add a trace amount of water to it you mess with it too much and if the clucker finds out theyll come after you


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> unsubscribed. its been fun.
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP- sorry for cluttering up your thread. i only snorted coke so no recipies here...i can show you a cool trick for keeping a dollar bill rolled up though!



i know that one


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Do tell..............


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

what is bottle jack?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

kinda complicated to type it all out haha, is this shit dosnt get closed i'll come bac with some pics, i was showed how to do it a while ago, its so much easier


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Thing about coke is that if its nice hard chunk people will buy regardless of how good it really is.... Besides most coke heads are people who drank too much looking for a way to beat the spins...........I should say most of my friends clientel is that way....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> This thread stinks of shit.... Bad info and bickering... bah will the real crack head please stand up? cmon my buddy is gonna making more for ya.. Help him out....


 
wtf is wrong with your friend? is he retarded? i know people who cant read but could cook rocks. have you been useing the 7-1 ratio? it should make a yellow oil on the top gather it and dry it out. thats crack fool. IF YOUR COKE WAS GOOD AND YOU DIDNT OVER COOK IT IT WILL BE LOOKING LIKE GLASS ALMOST! you either got garbadge coke or its not coke at all!

all you doing is removing the salts making it a base. the shit aint hard you ould also use ammonia instead of soda, and not have to actually cook it this way.


----------



## Drio (Sep 3, 2009)

There are infinite amount of ways to make crack and i doubt your "friend" had problems making it , rather he wasnt introducing enough heat while smoking.

Its the most common mistake people do.

MDMA , Cocaine , Meth and speed... i don't see why they should not be allowed in this forum if other , much more hardcore drugs like opiates are allowed.

Remember though ,- the faster your introduce the drug to your system the more likely you are to experience cravings and Psychological addiction will develop VERY EFFING FAST. I don't think there is any drug out there that is as dangerous as crack in terms of the development of psychological addiction.

Its not exactly the high but the fact that your are repeatedly fast dozing yourself for a relatively short lasting high. Similar to tobacco but with a much higher rate of pleasure addiction and stronger withdrawals.

Fast method of dozing , fast acting drug with short half-life , fast tolerance building. - Its all 3 of the most dangerous combos.

Even so , thats nothing compared to the opiates everyone is chewing on in this forum.

and benzocrack is known to cause heartfailures and id advice anyone to be cautions of mixing uppers and downers. Especially when both are relatively strong.

You might as well be snowballing for that last sprint.

Just my 10cents <.<


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

My boy getting the oil you speak of but he hasnt been able to get in hard rock. Keeps getting soft rocks that eventually powder out. When smoked it works but doesnt melt it just burns up into ash. He said it cool for personal use but would be hard to sell.. He did mention that he did get one decent rock but i wasnt yellow it was clear. How could he have gotten a clear rock? shouldnt it be yellowish?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

aight come on man we all know its you 

seriously its all good


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Benzoncaine is like an oralajel spray..Dentist use it a local anesthetic.. I think your mistaken sir..

Maybe smoking crack on a benzodiazapine like valium klonopin ativan or xanax. That may cause heart failure...


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Cmon sicc ever hear of the term "plausable deniability" Anyways i am really just helping a friend. I dont really like cocaine in general as i used to have meth addiction.. Once you do meth you just laugh at cocaine.... 50 bucks for a few hours of fun or 50 for a day of fun. Today i smoke the shit out of some nuggets eat some xanax or klonipin thats about it. Maybe some Molly every now and then.. Also i am on a cycle of winstrol depot and testosterone cypionate.. Blow is tha last thing im gonna do.. Im not eating 4,500 calories a day for nothing...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> My boy getting the oil you speak of but he hasnt been able to get in hard rock. Keeps getting soft rocks that eventually powder out. When smoked it works but doesnt melt it just burns up into ash. He said it cool for personal use but would be hard to sell.. He did mention that he did get one decent rock but i wasnt yellow it was clear. How could he have gotten a clear rock? shouldnt it be yellowish?


 
he got a clear rock i call them boogers because that batch of coke was good. i bet the other batches were trash

the yellow shit was cooked more too i bet


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> wtf is wrong with your friend? is he retarded? i know people who cant read but could cook rocks. have you been useing the 7-1 ratio? it should make a yellow oil on the top gather it and dry it out. thats crack fool. IF YOUR COKE WAS GOOD AND YOU DIDNT OVER COOK IT IT WILL BE LOOKING LIKE GLASS ALMOST! you either got garbadge coke or its not coke at all!
> 
> all you doing is removing the salts making it a base. the shit aint hard you ould also use ammonia instead of soda, and not have to actually cook it this way.


I tried to tell him numerous times now. He for some reason just doesn't get it. He looks to debate everything someone tells him I gave up a few hours ago.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> what is bottle jack?


Not trying to be a dick or anything but if you don't know what a bottle jack is then don't make crack. I know exactly how to make coke and crack along with other stuff. I used to be a EMF member and sell the shit out of it. I know what I'm talking about and you my friend should not be dabbling with it. If you don't know what a bottle jack is your probably too young to even be smoking weed. Rappers are liars and what they say is not the way it works. If you sell bunk or shitty stuff you will get killed or really beat the hell out of. Just leave it alone dude.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

I know what a bottle jack is now. I just never knew the proper term for it. I just thought it was a hydrolic jack. The "bottle" part threw me. But anyways my boy has one. 

Will this work for him: 14g(very decent cola) + 3.5 g inositol sifted through panty hose, mix, gently spray with acetone, mix, wait 30min-1hr then press? How long does the mix need stay under the pressure of the jack? Also what type of container would be best to press in? My buddy used steel once and some how the mix had wierd discoloration. Maybe something to do with a reaction with acetone and the steel? 

Fyi: Im no child nor is my friend, We are simply newbs to manipulating cocaine.. And is not reasonable to question methods when were talking about a 400 dollar experiment. He dont have the dough just flush down the toilet. Come on man be reasonable.. 

As for the crack thing he did have some success with chitowns method or yours w/e. I missed your post about crack will yield less profit than straight powder.. Also i know for a fact that the cola hes got can be stepped on and sold with no problem as its the best around by a good margin.. He can 200 a ball out people who usually pay 120-150... 

I dont care if you have to be a dick to get your point across. Just be constructive is all i ask. I do appreciate your info bro no lie. I didnt really intend for the that post to be directed at you and chitown. My appologies.. Any ways will it work?


----------



## mikeb4370 (Sep 3, 2009)

if he's doing crack,, he needs more than info,, he needs rehab!


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Bah rehab is for quitters....


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow I have never learned so much about crack. Still not able to cook that shit up flip? I always thought it was easy. I know a lot of really stupid people back east that never seemed to have a problem cooking that shit up.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

I aint the one doin it im just the messenger... My buddy has had some success.. Not extactly what he had thought. But i think with some more practice he'll get it..

Good to see you bro!! too bad its in a crack thread LOL... Ive been meaning to catch up on your thread last i knew you had a new project going.. Doing well? Ill see you in your thread soon...


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> I aint the one doin it im just the messenger... My buddy has had some success.. Not extactly what he had thought. But i think with some more practice he'll get it..
> 
> Good to see you bro!! too bad its in a crack thread LOL... Ive been meaning to catch up on your thread last i knew you had a new project going.. Doing well? Ill see you in your thread soon...


Yep it's coming along. I transplanted all my clones to coco two days ago, just a waiting game right now . . .


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Wow I have never learned so much about crack. Still not able to cook that shit up flip? I always thought it was easy. I know a lot of really stupid people back east that never seemed to have a problem cooking that shit up.


Like in Jersey perhaps LOL


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> I know what a bottle jack is now. I just never knew the proper term for it. I just thought it was a hydrolic jack. The "bottle" part threw me. But anyways my boy has one.
> 
> Will this work for him: 14g(very decent cola) + 3.5 g inositol sifted through panty hose, mix, gently spray with acetone, mix, wait 30min-1hr then press? How long does the mix need stay under the pressure of the jack? Also what type of container would be best to press in? My buddy used steel once and some how the mix had wierd discoloration. Maybe something to do with a reaction with acetone and the steel?
> 
> ...


just add whatever you want as long as it will stick and the coke will stay white/tint of yellow ppl will buy it you can just put in a bag with the stuff you can use your hand and press it with your hand also you can make flavored coke and sell for decent amounts if you know somebody with alot of cash or you can make it into what looks like gumballs and sell it for higher and easier to conceal


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> Like in Jersey perhaps LOL


More like Washington DC and Baltimore. I knew I guy that used to watch us do graffiti. He had a hypodermic needle stuck in his jugular vein about 90% of the time.

It was his heroin, he said he just left it in there so when he needed a little he would just "push it in" . . . his words. It was pretty often I saw that guy cooking crack over a barrel fire. It just seems like if that guy could cook some crack outside over a flaming barrel it must not be rocket science . . .


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Yea i know man i was trying to help my friend out. If others feel this way too my appologies.
> 
> Anyone with the info pm me or post. IF this is against the moral of this section my bad. Wont happen again.
> 
> Still my boy needs the info. If you can help, help if you cant bounce.


 whoa there tito slow your roll . CRACK that is some ballsy shit tryin to hang with pot heads and bust out with some crack. and if we cant help then bounce .wow guy you AND your "BOY "need help. now im not down to be an asshole but this just messed me up .what cuz we smoke weed were all druggies or some thin.


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> More like Washington DC and Baltimore. I knew I guy that used to watch us do graffiti. He had a hypodermic needle stuck in his jugular vein about 90% of the time.
> 
> It was his heroin, he said he just left it in there so when he needed a little he would just "push it in" . . . his words. It was pretty often I saw that guy cooking crack over a barrel fire. It just seems like if that guy could cook some crack outside over a flaming barrel it must not be rocket science . . .


Yea I think I've seen that guy back in the 90's and early 2000's. If it's the same guy he once put some in his eye. H over on the east is way better than the west coast.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> Yea I think I've seen that guy back in the 90's and early 2000's. If it's the same guy he once put some in his eye. H over on the east is way better than the west coast.


He had a high pitched voice kind of like mike tyson


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> More like Washington DC and Baltimore. I knew I guy that used to watch us do graffiti. He had a hypodermic needle stuck in his jugular vein about 90% of the time.
> 
> It was his heroin, he said he just left it in there so when he needed a little he would just "push it in" . . . his words. It was pretty often I saw that guy cooking crack over a barrel fire. It just seems like if that guy could cook some crack outside over a flaming barrel it must not be rocket science . . .



fuc that shit haha, i dont get why get why people would go as far as to sticcin a damn needle in them selves to get high, too much for me, i'll do other fuc but thats my limit right there, i would shoved that thing thru the jugular and kill the guy


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> He had a high pitched voice kind of like mike tyson


I think I've seen him when I was a little kid. Did he live by the train tracks?


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3020780]fuc that shit haha, i dont get why get why people would go as far as to sticcin a damn needle in them selves to get high, too much for me, i'll do other fuc but thats my limit right there, i would shoved that thing thru the jugular and kill the guy[/QUOTE]
You can snort and smoke H too.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

SICC";3020780]fuc that shit haha said:


> I think I've seen him when I was a little kid. Did he live by the train tracks?


 Yeah but he lived under the bridge we used to paint most of the time. Lots of guys like him, I think him name was Melvin.

Just push it in a little!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Killed him!? Why? He was cool never hurt anybody, he was a good look out for cops and always said some funny ass shit. That was over 6 years ago so I would not be surprised if he is dead. He sure did not look to hot back then . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha i know i was just playin, shit would trip me out tho





fellowes said:


> You can snort and smoke H too.


i kno, the needles is what trips me out, just too far for me, i'd rather snort that shit to tell you the truth


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Killed him!? Why? He was cool never hurt anybody, he was a good look out for cops and always said some funny ass shit. That was over 6 years ago so I would not be surprised if he is dead. He sure did not look to hot back then . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was you guys LOL


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3020842]haha i know i was just playin, shit would trip me out tho





i kno, the needles is what trips me out, just too far for me, i'd rather snort that shit to tell you the truth[/QUOTE]
I fire it personally


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> That was you guys LOL


Yeah I wonder if that art is still there . . . I know people still live down there. Our beautiful nations capital . . .


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah I wonder if that art is still there . . . I know people still live down there. Our beautiful nations capital . . .


People have to still live down in the bridge It's DC LOL


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah I wonder if that art is still there . . . I know people still live down there. Our beautiful nations capital . . .


It's kinda messed the president sees those people everyday. Does the guy with the skateboard still live there? He used to sell pencils for a nickel and had no legs and rolled on the skateboard.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> It's kinda messed the president sees those people everyday. Does the guy with the skateboard still live there? He used to sell pencils for a nickel and had no legs and rolled on the skateboard.


Wow you must know exactly where I am talking about . . .  I have no idea if that guy is still there, I'm thousands of miles away no.

I don't think the president sees that part of DC, its sad.


----------



## desert fox (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey flipsidesw any updates on the progress?


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Wow you must know exactly where I am talking about . . .  I have no idea if that guy is still there, I'm thousands of miles away no.
> 
> I don't think the president sees that part of DC, its sad.


I am too I miss the east the seafood is expensive and taste like shit in other places of the US LOL


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Wow you must know exactly where I am talking about . . .  I have no idea if that guy is still there, I'm thousands of miles away no.
> 
> I don't think the president sees that part of DC, its sad.


He should considering there on his street LOL


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Not at the moment... My buddy is making a fire.... I dont think hes been cooking long enough as hes affraid to vaporize all of the good stuff.. Hes close just needs fire instead of electric stove..... When they say bring to a boil that means when you see bubbles on top right? sounds silly but i think he was pulling it off right after he saw the first bubble on top.. That the problem huh... Fuck


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Not at the moment... My buddy is making a fire.... I dont think hes been cooking long enough as hes affraid to vaporize all of the good stuff.. Hes close just needs fire instead of electric stove..... When they say bring to a boil that means when you see bubbles on top right? sounds silly but i think he was pulling it off right after he saw the first bubble on top.. That the problem huh... Fuck


When theres a whole bunch of bubbles add the mix and take off stove and stir with a cold spoon or hanger. Is he chopping it up or putting it in there whole? It needs to be chopped first. Also make sure he's using baking soda and not powder. It has to be soda


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

fellowes said:


> I am too I miss the east the seafood is expensive and taste like shit in other places of the US LOL


San Francisco has decent sea food and I've gotten really good sushi in LA but the rest is shit compared to most of the east coast.



flipsidesw said:


> Not at the moment... My buddy is making a fire.... I dont think hes been cooking long enough as hes affraid to vaporize all of the good stuff.. Hes close just needs fire instead of electric stove..... When they say bring to a boil that means when you see bubbles on top right? sounds silly but i think he was pulling it off right after he saw the first bubble on top.. That the problem huh... Fuck



Yah Melvin's barrel was flaming pretty good, he cooked the shit out of his crack


----------



## desert fox (Sep 3, 2009)

def use gas not electric. Go get a little butane torch set very low or something of that nature. I could see that the electric stove is fucking shit up cuz it heats the bottom of the metal spoon and the whole spoon heats up evenly causing it to burn without noticing it. Just go till you see the edges start to boil. Pull it away from the flame. This will make the booger form and floating in the center if your doing it right. If there is alot of baking soda at the bottom of the spoon you used too much. A tiny little bit of soda at the bottom is fine. That means your ratios are perfect. You can always recook the mix if he is worried about burning it. Pull your booger and repeat the process. He will get it down.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Well guess he could use a thermometer.. I read a post that says it vaporizes at 194 F. Does that sound right?


----------



## fellowes (Sep 3, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Well guess he could use a thermometer.. I read a post that says it vaporizes at 194 F. Does that sound right?


Depends on the quality


----------



## desert fox (Sep 3, 2009)

no need for a thermometer. Just think of it this way. gas heats up. I can hold my had close to an electric stove. I wouldnt be able to hold my hand above a gas stove in the same manner. Metal heats up faster than the water does. So the edges will always boil first cuz the main pool of water acts to cool the metal in the center.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

i got a fat rocc right here man right here sittin right here man gonna smoke it man smoke that shit up man shit is crazy man ima smoke this rocc man ima smoke this rocc


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Wow you must know exactly where I am talking about . . .  I have no idea if that guy is still there, I'm thousands of miles away no.
> 
> I don't think the president sees that part of DC, its sad.


^ Maybe the most apt political statement I've read on this board. On a crack thread of all places, oh the irony 

How's the OP's crackscapade going? If you haven't managed to get it right yet, either you should quit or give your dealer some serious beat down for selling bunk cocaine. I don't touch the stuff personally, but I have managed to cook up crack in the past. It wouldn't be cheap if it were hard to make. Selling it can (and probably will) get you killed, crackheads and rival crack dealers are shady fuckers. Not telling you how to earn a living or nothing, there's just no such a thing as easy money so be prepared.


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 3, 2009)

doobnVA said:


> Crack is a waste of perfectly good cocaine.
> 
> If you wanna feel cracked out, sprinkle some really good coke on top of some really dank buds and take bong rips. Fucking paranoid as shit is what you'll be, peeking out the blinds every ten seconds, hiding behind the furniture, scared to go outside.
> 
> Fun times.


That just wastes the majority of the cocaine.


----------



## eznuke (Sep 4, 2009)

Look bro I see my boy whipping up that shit all the time, that nig got some skills! he got like 4 different methods one of them yeilding alot and still leaves the rock potent I can't tell you that method because I haven't learned it yet, but boy he gets like 40g out of 60g =100g = mad paper. Anyway here is the way I know.. ALSO very important! if you have bad to just decent coke (good for the sniffs, but not cookable) YOU WILL LOSE HALF of THE COOK! so MAKE SURE it's that A1 shinny shit lookin like fish scale!

TOOLS: a Pan; a skinny metal stick; Pyrex glass (maybe 2 cups); baking soda; 28 grams of white! (if it's good you'll see it shining like pearls); and a towel; and last a sink that throws out cold water.

Get a small PAN fill it half way with water. Make sure you bring it to a boil. weigh up like 8-10 grams of bakin soda (I would do 10G) and mix it with the 28 GRAMS of that LINDSY LOHAN!(coke). 
NOTE: make sure you have the white all crushed up to fine powder beofre you mix it with the white!

Now pop out the PYREX put the mixture of the bakin S and the white in the pyrex together and mix it with the metal stick for about 20 secs now add about quater to half hand full of water (barely enough to get the mix wet but don't over do it, i say bout 5mls) and add it to the mixture. mix it for bout 20-30 secs now by now hopefully you water in the pan is boiling

Bring the pyrex and put it inside the PAN, that way it will heat the rack thru the glass. mix, mix ,mix for about a min or 2 (don't overheat it) mix it you will see it turn into almost flower mix but chunky keep mixing untill it melts.

Once you see it melted it well start coming back together. Once you do it long enough and it comes back together it will look like a COOKIE or kinda looks like cheese it won't be a well formed cookie it will have holes but not going all the way through the cookie. It will still have water but dont worry about that the cookie will get hard anyway but you still must do the following:

IMMEDITATELY bring the pyrex with the cookie(yeah still talkin about crack but we'll call it cookie from now on) still inside it to the sink, put it in the sink hole to cover the water from going through the drain. Now turn on the cold water and let it drip on the sink, NOT inside the pyrex. Throw some ice in the sink it will help the cookie get harder. Of course you know by now the point is to mix the cold with the hot pyrex to harden up the cookie. You should probably throw a couple drops of cold water inside the pyrex glass to. Drain the water and do it over again if the coke is bomb it will harden quick, Ok enough im tired of typing Goodluck and go make that paper but like tabacco and Alcohol don't give it to underage kids, seniors or, pregnant woman.
OH yeah and use the towel to take the pyrex out the stove it will be HOT and make sure to use the towel to dry that cookie place it on towel after it's hard enough.

I could explain more but to tired all coke reacts different but you shouldn't have a problem if its bomb.

This info was written for educational purposes only! and for nothing ELSE!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah you wanna let it boil for a few secound once it starts boiling, but not soo much that it starts crackling


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 10, 2009)

Updates!!!!

Special thanks to Chitownsmokin and desert fox......

My boy can do it!!! Method: 7:1 Cola to Soda... Tools used 1 cup thin metal measuring spoon, paper clip, and mini torch..

Use enough water to reach a pancake batter consistancy,, Heat till all is liquid wait till boil 

once boiling wait about 5 seconds remove heat. Stir with paper clip that has been in the

freezer at least 30 mins. My boy still hasnt mastered this part yet he gets one nice chunk 

then has to fish out the rest. Anyways remove chunks( the good stuff floats) and dry... 

thats it!!!!!!! One thing if your using this info dont put in freezer than try to smoke it.

You may have some moisture left and thus you could end up smoking water.... 

I appreciate everyone posts!! TO the curious pay close attention to Chitownsmokin's Post on page 2 and desert foxs' post on page 7. The recipe above is a mix of both... I do have to say that i dont believe the quality of the cola has to be ultra. You may lose more powder but to the best of my knowledge all of the cut will sink.. My buddy had stepped on a couple of bags of powder 50:50 cola to inositol.. Didnt have the heart to sell em so he practiced and notice his crack yield was very low but still very high in quality..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Updates!!!!
> 
> Special thanks to Chitownsmokin and desert fox......
> 
> ...


 
thanx bro i can cook rocks with the best of them. would you say i know wtf im talking about?


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes sir!!! everyone who come to see this thread please give Chitownsmokin and desert fox +rep!!!

Can one use say a light bulb to smoke?? No need for preparation tips got that down years ago..


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2009)

Crack will fuck you up, its been 10 years and my brain is still repairing itself. And I maybe did it for like 9 months.
I beg you, don't try this shit, EVEN ONCE...


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 11, 2009)

Too late... thankx for your concern


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2009)

my condolences


----------



## Hybrid01 (Sep 11, 2009)

Pack something decent in your pipe.


----------



## milowerx96 (Sep 11, 2009)

Crack will KILL you man. AS a guy that never met a drug I didn't abuse I can tell ya cack makes epople do horrable shit that you would never do on weed. To quote Bob Sagatt " You ever suck d!%K for weed?" Screw all that crap weed is where it's at......... a couple doses never hurts!!


----------



## 420ganja420 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am getting fed up with all you ignorant people dissing on crack and coke.


If crack is truly as bad as all of you morons think or portray it to be then why would it be a Schedule II substance and not a Schedule I? Same with Cocaine? If it is sooooo addictive and deadly, why do people use it in the first place? I find all of your twisted, biased knowledge of crack and coke to be, well, pathetic. 

You fucking people are so ignorant towards anything other than weed. You all act like weed is the ultimate drug, well it is not. Until you try it, do not diss on it because it makes you look like a fool and a government propaganda tool. Think about it, you are doing exactly what they want you to do; going around believing and spreading lies all because you are so uneducated and stupid to learn anything about it yourself. You are the typical American.

Crack is no better than weed. Heroin is no better than alcohol. Your substance of choice is no better than their substance of choice.


Get the fuck over it.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

ANC said:


> my condolences



haha


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> I am getting fed up with all you ignorant people dissing on crack and coke.
> 
> 
> If crack is truly as bad as all of you morons think or portray it to be then why would it be a Schedule II substance and not a Schedule I? Same with Cocaine? If it is sooooo addictive and deadly, why do people use it in the first place? I find all of your twisted, biased knowledge of crack and coke to be, well, pathetic.
> ...


take it easy man, you really give a fuc what other people think?

you need to get the fuc over it haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2009)

[youtube]qYS732zyYfU[/youtube]


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 11, 2009)

ANC said:


> Crack will fuck you up, its been 10 years and my brain is still repairing itself. And I maybe did it for like 9 months.
> I beg you, don't try this shit, EVEN ONCE...


 i never plan on trying it. I like hallucinogens. I already have intense insomnia and uppers dont help me with that


----------



## dankycheds (Sep 11, 2009)

i no a freind who use 2 shot white but he used amonia not baking soda


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah that shit is supposed to be addictive but if you put a ounce of it in front of me and pay me 20$ to do the first like i wont do any more after that even if its for free lol i just dont like it but you cant leave me with your bag of weed cuz im smoking that


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 11, 2009)

this thread gave me the gigles lolz=)
i say the recipe like 3 times so i hope you made your crack by now lol, but i only red till page like10, fdd was gettin pissed off at the dude for bein an ass , thats all i red lmao

good shit


----------



## desert fox (Sep 11, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Yes sir!!! everyone who come to see this thread please give Chitownsmokin and desert fox +rep!!!
> 
> Can one use say a light bulb to smoke?? No need for preparation tips got that down years ago..


ha ha ha..I got +rep for crack recipe. Corrupting todays youth one post at a time. Glad your buddy got it down. Chitown knows his shit as well. 


I wouldn't use a light bulb. It will work in a pinch I guess. TEMPER, TEMPER, TEMPER, PYREX, PYREX, PYREX. I can not preach this enough. It really sucks when you do everything right and fail at ignition due to small cracks in the glass that are barely even visible by the naked eye. After ignition there is no turning back. All you can do is pull and hope for the best. I found the tire gauges work great. You just plain cant fuck em up from overheating. Anytime I use non-tempered glass.....That is MY PIPE ONLY. I will refuse to let anyone use it. I anit going to loose out on my hit because someone didnt know how to apply heat to a crack pipe. You can buy a euckaliptis oil smoking pipe (well that is what is sold as in head shops) Might be a bitch to clean all the crackity crack goodness off the walls of your pipe. I have never used them.


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 11, 2009)

I was once a crackhead and went out to BC Canada and was homeless and moved up to bigger things like shooting heroin and speedballs with some crystal meth in it as well. After so many OD's and a heart failure i went on methadone. It was almost 3 years on it and now im clean. Been clean for almost 5 years now!! Just smoke the bud now only!!!!


----------



## autoflowa (Sep 11, 2009)

spray it down with ether and cook it in da microwave and make some coke cookies lmao


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 12, 2009)

Keep getting nice crsytaly chunks in the water homie is stilll having issues with the collecting part.. Any more tips?? the cold thing doesnt seem to be working for him.. Hes been using a spoon and try an fish em out...


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 12, 2009)

can he use too much water? he think using more would help out.. thoughts?


----------



## desert fox (Sep 12, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Keep getting nice crsytaly chunks in the water homie is stilll having issues with the collecting part.. Any more tips?? the cold thing doesnt seem to be working for him.. Hes been using a spoon and try an fish em out...


A spic and span clean spoon. A raw steel material poker.


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 12, 2009)

the better the coke the more crack you get per amount as your removing all extra shit and freebaseing the cocaine... never did it but from my understanding (could be wrong as I can't ask anyone at 2 am) 1 part coke 1 part baking soda...fill with water to cover both ingredients fully and set over flame


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 17, 2009)

Keenly said:


> i dont know how others feel about this,
> 
> but in my opinion, take that shit some where else
> 
> we dont want your crack here


It's hypocritical because your a fucking guerrilla grower doing YOUR own thing and YOU, I, and all the neighbors dont EVER like to be belittled or told NOT to do this or that. WHO THE FUCK ARE "WE" TO JUDGE, I didn't go to law school did u ? So cracks not "sociably" acceptable to "you" and some others. So fucking what, go out ur front door and inform your neighborhood of what u do and see how "sociably" acceptable u are ? Everyone has a diffrent flavor and we are ALL outcasts for the time being. I say time being because we all know sooner probably later we will win the war.

If u have TYRANT in ur blood maaaaybe this "life style" is for you's. 

"Thee oppressor will be oppressed, Mussolini found this to be true and so will others" 






Mussolini and Wife ooooopps






The Villan has spoke, thank you.


----------



## midnight smoker (Sep 17, 2009)

man this is some hardcore drug shit, man I this website was all about pot


----------



## odinfolk (Sep 17, 2009)

If you are going to "help a friend out", you are not doing a favor by finding him the best crack recipe. That's fucking disgusting. Take your shit elsewhere.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2009)

midnight smoker said:


> man this is some hardcore drug shit, man I this website was all about pot


we have a politics section as well.


----------



## odinfolk (Sep 17, 2009)

coopdevillan said:


> It's hypocritical because your a fucking guerrilla grower doing YOUR own thing and YOU, I, and all the neighbors dont EVER like to be belittled or told NOT to do this or that. WHO THE FUCK ARE "WE" TO JUDGE, I didn't go to law school did u ? So cracks not "sociably" acceptable to "you" and some others. So fucking what, go out ur front door and inform your neighborhood of what u do and see how "sociably" acceptable u are ? Everyone has a diffrent flavor and we are ALL outcasts for the time being. I say time being because we all know sooner probably later we will win the war.
> 
> If u have TYRANT in ur blood maaaaybe this "life style" is for you's.
> 
> ...


That's just the fucking silliest thing I've ever heard. Crack is just fucking absurd, and anyone who smokes it isn't even worth the powder to blow them away with.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 17, 2009)

You pretty much right bro,, I think if you use too much soda the only real issue having to wash it..


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 17, 2009)

You guys talking about rocks is making me fart.


----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 17, 2009)

[youtube]FCjvBmWLYqM[/youtube]


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 17, 2009)

Bahahha LOL...


----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 17, 2009)

Today were gunna be making Cra-cra-crack!


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 17, 2009)

To some its a commercial substance and not a drug of choice. I just find it comical that a bunch of "chill" pot heads are dabbling into a thread that they don't support just to knock on it. I bet some of you are the real cool county jail guards and DA's that are like "hey pot's cool, buuuut I got's to give you a 2 piece for selling it and not being in "my" circle wink wink" Real judgmental of all you that oppose. Dont forget MOST smoke dope to get fuckerd up NOT to medicate one's self. ABUSE is ABUSE you know it and I know it don't minimize shit and be the fucking judges and cops of our little under world.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2009)

i just buy mine, so much easier.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 17, 2009)

Never done it closest is foil and I loves flakes


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 17, 2009)

The bell rings are sensational.


----------



## gotthat (Sep 17, 2009)

Lol dammmmmmmmm


----------



## Dankwise (Sep 18, 2009)

shut the fuck up all you haters, drugs are drugs, people are talking shit and they go and take corricedenand dxm, if it isnt weed than it is all bad and you cant judge anyone, p.s. weed lsd and shrooms/mescaline are exempt from negative criticizm


----------



## 420ganja420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Dankwise said:


> shut the fuck up all you haters, drugs are drugs, people are talking shit and they go and take corriceden and dxm, if it isnt weed than it is all bad and you cant judge anyone, p.s. weed lsd and shrooms/mescaline are exempt from negative criticizm


Exactly....such stupid people


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2009)

Dankwise said:


> shut the fuck up all you haters, drugs are drugs, people are talking shit and they go and take corricedenand dxm, if it isnt weed than it is all bad and you cant judge anyone, p.s. weed lsd and shrooms/mescaline are exempt from negative criticizm


 
The reason they are exceptions, is because they will not fuck up your brain's reward system.
I hope you enjoy your crack, cause soon it will be the only thing giving you joy, till many years after you stop. Unless you move on to an even more terminal drug.

That said, I will fight for your right to freedom of speech, even if I feel it makes this section of the site feel a bit dirty...

I am expressing my opinion and this helps people reading this form an informed balanced opinion on the range of responses to this subject.

I have been through and recovered from crack addiction.


----------



## rastadiskO (Sep 18, 2009)

your boys a crackhead. get outta here.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 18, 2009)

ANC said:


> The reason they are exceptions, is because they will not fuck up your brain's reward system.
> I hope you enjoy your crack, cause soon it will be the only thing giving you joy, till many years after you stop. Unless you move on to an even more terminal drug.
> 
> That said, I will fight for your right to freedom of speech, even if I feel it makes this section of the site feel a bit dirty...
> ...



I to respect all opinions when in there proper spot, buuuut the man's thread is *"Crack recipes" not "OPINIONS on **Crack recipes?". Its trashing his thread and it's not cool to seek a answer get one and have it a bunch of bs. TO ALL HIS OWN.*


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I turned on the tv last night and saw New Jack city They cut of all the Bad words,,Ha Ha,,,,Then all I wanted was crack,,So I can handle myself


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you ever seen the movie Spun? Just wathing that movie made me feel geeked out.... Wierd thing was, i ate some boomers and ended up tweeking!!!


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 18, 2009)

Boomers get me wired to. Me and the old lady ate some mesc the other day and it made me REALLY spun out.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 19, 2009)

Never done mescaline... 

I think the boomers got me so deep in the movie that i felt like i was fucked up like they where... I didnt mean that the boomers themselves made me "tweek".... 

Who ever directed "Spun" had to be a tweeker at some point in his life... In that movie they really captured the feeling of the drug... Well i never tied a naked woman to bed before and just left her there but you get the point..


----------



## midnight smoker (Sep 20, 2009)

can you not read this is RollitUp.org if you want crack recipes go to Crack It Up.org


----------



## midnight smoker (Sep 20, 2009)

hope yr not to high on crack to realize crackitup isn't a real website


----------



## Ishense (Sep 20, 2009)

the only crack i like is made out of marijuana

first thing you need to do is get some seeds, or clones to make the best green crack in the world.

but seriously, dont hurt yourselves/ others


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

im smoking crack right now


----------



## Ishense (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope you followed my recipe carefully


----------



## Ishense (Sep 20, 2009)

in reality, alcohol is the most widely abused and dangerous drug in the world

But anything can be dangerous if its abused, or misused


----------



## SDSativa (Sep 20, 2009)

I just saw the title "crack recipe" in the forum and wanted to say WTF. Who smokes crack, that shit is wack. It's all about the MOTA.


----------



## tebor (Sep 20, 2009)

> Who smokes crack


Whitney Houston
Robert Downing J
Charlie Sheen
Ken Cammiti 
Lawrence Taylor
Darryl Strawberry
ex D.C. mayor Marion Barry

to name a few


----------



## Haddaway (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, all you guys are being dicks to that guy. If you guys really hate crack that much, then why be jerks and post in this thread? Shouldn't we only add meaningul and informational posts, not posts that are mean, derogatory, and hurtful. You guys should be ashamed..


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 20, 2009)

Concur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

I HATE ROLLITUP.ORG.............FUCK Rollitup too ya lazy cock sucker... YOur a fuck in every way............... Hope ur able to get some use out of my money.. Go die you fuck....Peace out RIU.................... Im out for good...... Too many pot heads in one place... NO wonde shit never gets done.. Hell the search funtion hasnt worked since the opened....... You cant sit if front of tv eating cheetohs and expect your website to be well run.. FUck yourself rollitup.. FUK you dude...scum


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow flip lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

i followed this whole thread, worked great, i got a pretty good coke connect, made some bomb shit, viva la cracc


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Sep 20, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> I HATE ROLLITUP.ORG.............FUCK Rollitup too ya lazy cock sucker... YOur a fuck in every way............... Hope ur able to get some use out of my money.. Go die you fuck....Peace out RIU.................... Im out for good...... Too many pot heads in one place... NO wonde shit never gets done.. Hell the search funtion hasnt worked since the opened....... You cant sit if front of tv eating cheetohs and expect your website to be well run.. FUck yourself rollitup.. FUK you dude...scum


Then why the hell you still online fool??? you better not disrespect rollitup or he will ban you for real. I remember the banning of 07 when he took out the multitudes and of them ye have little faith. And to the search button shit, progress is a slow process, we'll get their eventually.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

dont disrespect the RIU man, i need this thread,


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

I have asked him to delete my accounts... Fuck ban me idont care..... There are plenty other websites out there... Im gonna keep talking shit till i get banned or my accounts are deleted... So as i said before FUCK YOU ROLLITUP...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

stupid ass kids


----------



## stankdank1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Crack Head,lol


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe a coke head not a huge fan of the rocks...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Maybe a coke head not a huge fan of the rocks...


wtf is your problem? you do realize I have to clean up YOUR mess. i have nothing to do with elite. so basically YOU are fucking ME for no reason. WTF did I ever do to you?


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 20, 2009)

ok well the best crack recipe ihave iswhenim taking a big ol shit i just pull sum bunny nuggets right outa my ass.. those get u the highest broo.. thats the real recipie


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2009)

ReggaeGanja said:


> ok well the best crack recipe ihave iswhenim taking a big ol shit i just pull sum bunny nuggets right outa my ass.. those get u the highest broo.. thats the real recipie


why would you post this? what are you 12?


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

My mess? cmon man hes acting like its super hard to do.. I ve repeatedly pm with all info.. I ve been as polite as possible... To ignore me for another week is a slap in the face to me... Anyways i do know wish speak with you on this issue.. I like you and value your opinion.. Your cool as shit.. I have no issue with you as you have atleast tried to help me out. Which i appreciate... 

What i dont appreciate is being ignored by the one person who has that control.. He has not handled this matter professionaly and i am disgruntled..... he doesnt respond to pm and support threads.. What else ca guy do? So i talk mad shit till he appears... Maybe there is a better way.. I completed my end of the deal he didnt, so i call him a fucking douche bag until he say hey flip stfu here what do or get the hell off my forum... 

Maybe im off the deep end.. good thing im a good swimmer..


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

all you had to do was stop posting and bam, everyone forgets you even existed

this thread would have been long gone if you stopped posting a week ago, why even sign up for a year then want everything deleted.

once you join, your in RIU FOREVER


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 21, 2009)

F-o-o-r-r-e-e-v-v-e-r lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2009)

or until the head huncho bans you. 


dude's gone, this thread is closed.


----------

